# Catch Vs Release



## tahch3 (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey Akffers
I know the feeling when you catch a big fish and you have to think do i keep it or should i release it. I release 90% of fish, but i never keep the big breeders. How many Akffers practice CPR ( catch, photo, Release)? 
I let most fish go so that there will still be fish to be caught in years to come.    
So do u Catch or Release?


----------



## yakkaboi (Sep 1, 2009)

this is an interesting topic and there are many views on it.
Likewise i realease about 95 % of my cath and i go fishing about 2 a week, even though my targets mainly consist of herring salmon tailor and skippy ow and bream i still like it better when you have the satisfaction of realeasing them. 
Even tho im only 16 i strongly believe in fftf (fish for the future) and my little bit can help.
the one thing i dont realease alive is blowies :twisted: 
Even on my trips to steep point we might keep 2 out of the 20 snapper we caught that day or 1 out of the 3 spaniards.
and cpr is great because i can still brag and have proof to all my mates haha


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

I release most fish that I catch and only ever keep enough for a feed for my immediate family when they have expressed an interest in having fish for dinner. When I do fish for a feed I make sure all fish are put to sleep quickly and humanely and iced down as soon as possible to ensure the best quality eating available.

I will however, never belittle any person for releasing a fish or taking a feed within legal requirements. As long as your catch is within your state or territories legal requirements it is your right to do whatever you wish with the fish you have caught and you should not have to put up with somebody elses moral objections to your decision, whether you have kept or released.

Kev


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

It's been done a few times. viewtopic.php?f=3&t=22132
Myself? I do both and I'm way more likely to take a big fish home than a couple of small ones. I very rarely catch large fish though.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I keep every legal fish I catch, which means I keep about 2 fish a year... :shock:   

Seriously I'll keep anything that's big enough for a good feed - ie bream over 30, whiting over 35, flatty over 50, legal kingfish etc, but I won't keep more than needed for immediate consumption, eg 2 or 3 fish.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah, ok it's been a while since this old pearl has been trotted out.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

hey, maybe we should do a poll and see who releases more, peddles or paddles. :lol:

Fish is the only meat my family and i eat, so i guess i hunt more than fish while on the water 


ps. but i release any cows i catch


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Kill 'em all, big or small... :twisted:


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

Why are fish made of meat if we aren't supposed to eat them?


----------



## harrip94 (Sep 30, 2009)

keza said:


> hey, maybe we should do a poll and see who releases more, peddles or paddles. :lol:
> 
> quote]
> 
> would be a very intresting topic :lol:


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Don't go there, fellas!! :shock: :shock: 
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

I usually catch and release - partly because I enjoy long sessions (6-8 hours) when fishing and it saves me trying to keep the catch fresh during the day, and a further two hours drive back home. But I've been thinking of getting a livewell - this might result in me keeping some to take home.


----------



## PhilK (Jan 4, 2010)

I pretty much always catch and release. I keep them for a feed almost solely when camping.. In the coals with some foil around them - lemon, salt, pepper and butter.

Way too many people take more fish than they should, or smaller fish than they should.. so many people keep a huge haul even if they only need one. I know it won't make much difference, but I feel I'm doing something good by throwing them all back (almost all).



blahger said:


> Why are fish made of meat if we aren't supposed to eat them?


Why are people?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

gra said:


> Keza walks into the dimly lit, crowded bar. When nobody is looking directly at him, he punches the large drunk man standing next to him. As the brawl begins he calmly walks outside and watches through the window as the poor fools maul each other, no-one knowing who threw the first punch, or why..


Yep, kinda like farting and moving on.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

that should read "keza calmly goes fishing .....
:lol:


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

big vote for c and r.

a couple of things,
its better for the image of fishing. 
the following pic which some people still would regard as a good pic, i think , just makes fishos look greedy and exploitative










second point, whilst i think plastics and hardbodies are a little overpriced and are promoted mainly for the benefit of retailers, theres no doubt fish are much easier to release when using artificials instead of bait.

i think the digital camera may save recreational fishing.
the greens are a coming, time to circle the wagons, take some pics, put everything back carefully and drop into kfc on the way home. yummy.

even if you want to keep fish (which lets face it, taste like fish), i still think a pic on the water looks much better than lying on the driveway.

grinz


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i figure that every fish i keep, saves about 50 from dying. If you buy them from the fish monger, that is probably how many other fish have died just to bring you that one.
Buying fish is a much greater sin than keeping what you caught IN MY OPINION.

but, i only keep what i need and always release the breeders. I also try to take my carcasses back out to see to feed the other fish.


----------



## JazzaMagoo (Feb 17, 2010)

keza said:


> I also try to take my carcasses back out to see to feed the other fish.


I dont know many fish that will eat a whole carcass but I know of plenty of sharks that will . . . hahaha


----------



## JazzaMagoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh and I would err on the side of release outside of the ones needed for a personal feed.

I cant help but notice especially in sydney, how much the fish levels have dropped since the early 90's. I remeber they used to land base game yellowfin off the ovens and also catch them at the peak. Now . . . well nothing short of browns mountain will do . . .

I havent kept track of it lately but they banned kingfish trapping there for a while (i think it still is) and their number dramatically increased. Granted I am talking about pro fishos, but still we can all do our part.

And we all know how we wish more jewies are around . . . but thats probably more personal desire than over fishing . . .


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

If you practice fillet and release you get the best of both worlds!

Just remember catch and release's days are probably numbered. Its been outlawed in many European countries due to green influence.


----------



## JazzaMagoo (Feb 17, 2010)

AHHHHH . . . Greenies . . . 97% fact free


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Feral said:


> If you practice fillet and release you get the best of both worlds!
> 
> Just remember catch and release's days are probably numbered. Its been outlawed in many European countries due to green influence.


This is spot on, unfortunately catch and release fishing is seen as catch-torture-release in the some circles, and I fear that there will be a time (hopefully in the distant future) when Aussie C&R fishos will face tough questions about their pastime just like our overseas counterparts have.

For this reason, I personally feel it is very important that all fishos keep some fish for a feed, sometimes. I always try and help fellow anglers clean their catch if they are not that familiar with it, and offer cooking advice, and I'd urge others to do the same. In the end, the strongest argument for fishing to continue as legitimate pastime, is that we fish to eat.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

thats a very interesting point of view squidder and feral and is causing me to have a rethink

cheers pete


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Maybe we can lead the way by removing the trip report page.....would make a good news story......6000 kayaker fishers go fishing but no-one catches fish.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

I rarely post reports of fish I have caught on normal fishing forums for that exact reason. The greenies jump all over anyone who does not fit their view of the world.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

blahger said:


> Why are fish made of meat if we aren't supposed to eat them?


And as you pointed out elsewhere blah, better to eat than a than a wild guinea pig. :lol:


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Feral said:


> Just remember catch and release's days are probably numbered. Its been outlawed in many European countries due to green influence.


No size limits then - just bag limits ? :? You gotta keep em all :shock:


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

solatree said:


> Feral said:
> 
> 
> > Just remember catch and release's days are probably numbered. Its been outlawed in many European countries due to green influence.
> ...


Often a bag limit of one or two and little in the way of size limits.


----------



## Brock200 (Mar 5, 2009)

I rarely catch legal fish, but if i get a good pan size fish i will keep it for a feed. I remember reading a scientific paper about the percentage of fish that die after having hooks lodged within their bodies, so even when u release fish, i think about 20% die anyway from infection according to their studies, especially the smaller fish. So i dont feel so bad putting them in the esky half the time, i try to carefully handle fish so that when i release them they are in good nick, but some of them make a mess of themselves and u just have no choice but to keep them (if they are legal), its a sad case when a smaller fish is in that situation and you have to release them injured. I guess thats another turning point on the debate, even though you are practicing "catch and release" you may still have caused enough damage to kill them anyway.


----------



## Anzacpride (Jan 9, 2009)

As I have posted before, I generally release my catch, especially with the slower growing/breeding natives. I have no trouble taking and eating Reddies or Trout or the faster growing/breeding/stocked natives. For me its more about what will be around for my son to catch.

What does really get my blood boiling though is seeing fish landed and left on the deck/bank/jetty flapping and dying slowly, when all it takes is a quick snap or slice/thump and they are dead!
I cant really blame the greenies for kicking up when they see such things. Im sure if it were cattle or sheep being dealt with in this manner we would find it disturbing aswell.

Bridge built, Over it


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

I've always considered C&R as completely stupid and it is only ever practised by complete idiots. If you don't agree 100% then you are a idiot.



> Squidder wrote -
> In the end, the strongest argument for fishing to continue as legitimate pastime, is that we fish to eat.


Yes yes and yes. I don't freeze fish much, so once I've hit the limit for our immediate needs I go home happy.

I reserve my greatest contempt for those that praticise C&R with trebles. Damn your narrow, close set eyes if you do!!!



(Mod edit)


----------



## Anzacpride (Jan 9, 2009)

> In the end, the strongest argument for fishing to continue as legitimate pastime, is that we fish to eat


So if we were to stop fishing would we stop eating?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Anzacpride said:


> > In the end, the strongest argument for fishing to continue as legitimate pastime, is that we fish to eat
> 
> 
> So if we were to stop fishing would we stop eating?


i would


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

1,2,3,4,5 once I *caught* a fish alive.6,7,8,9,10 then I *let him go* again.Why did I let him go?Cause he bit my finger so.Which finger did he bite,this little finger on the right.
My 5yr old daughter was singing this song this afternoon.I thought the C&R boys might be able to use it as their theme song. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## yakkaboi (Sep 1, 2009)

How is catch and release stupid? It's stupid saying that which implies you are also pretty stupid!!!
It's is up to the next generation to be informed of the impact alot of the older generation has put on fish stocks
seeing pictures of 10 dhu fish on a driveway or 20 snapper I'm glad now you see most of these fish realeased because people have started to do something about overfishing.
I was fishing a few days ago with my mate and he caught a flathead we realesed it and a couple of 35-40 year olds have
come over and asked us why we realeased it we said because we would rather have the chance of catching it when it's bigger. So we continued fishing and I caught another flathead before I could realeased it one of the guys have come over and grabbed it and chucked it in his esky , I've started yelling abuse at him to give me my fish back and for him to get off his fat arse and catch his own. Shows you how much he was taught about catch and release, he was just lucky he had a few mates with him because I was ready to getm y flathead back.!!!
Buts that's how I havegrown up and been taught that any fishes live is worth keeping and although sure it may causes little discomfort for them they become wiser and it means they have less chance of been caught that day by someone who will eat them!!!!!
No offence to anyone
cheers Jake


----------



## Anzacpride (Jan 9, 2009)

Now that is Just plain Rude Jake.

Im not going to begrudge someone for keeping a legal Flatty or two, 
But not to respect somelses wish to release a fish is dowright wrong, I would also be curious as to the legality of the situation

Does anybody know if the fish would be considered by the law as Jakes? At least until he had released it?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

That's a pretty sad case. I'd call that either theft or fishing rage.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

One kid got punched out at the boat ramp here last year for releasing a snapper, the older guy run up to him and went smash in the face,,and said "thats for letting the snapper go and spooking the school"

It could not have spooked them much it was one of several he caught that night.

If they bring in the no C & R rule,,well in my kayak its every so easy to lose a big fish when it jumps back over the side ;-)


----------



## skinisin (Mar 3, 2010)

Depends where I am and what I am fishing. If I am out the reef, fishing from a charted boat, I keep everything legal, and what I cant/dont want to eat I give it to people who appreciate the fish but cannot or do not go fishing.

Yak fishing though, is completely different for me. Fishing is a bonus ontop of just cruising around having a good time, and even though I am a very green yakker, I prefer to release what I catch unless its a real quality fish (jack, spanish mackrel, barramundi) then I will keep it.


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

I'll often keep legal flatties - yum. Same with snapper over 40cm so they are large enough to get a decent fillet off. Never keep bream of any size - not cos of any catch and release dogma, but because they are skinny, and I prefer the previous two to eat.
Sometimes I just feel like a fish for fun, and defrag time, and release everything, as I just want the time out, and not the added hassle of cleaning and preparing the catch.
I love photos of a decent fish being released (someone posted a 90cm snapper off Redcliffe that was released - awesome - their photos will be enjoyed for a lot longer than the feed would have been, but I don't like the aggro some (and I stress it's only some) C&R people respond with, when someone decides to keep a large (but legal fish) or a decent bag of fish - my view is, if its legal, and you've got a problem with it - then the problem should be with the existing regulations, than the person who was fishing within them. Having said that, I do think some regulations could be tightened.
I guess if this was a poll - I'd be a swinging voter in this polarising issue.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

C&R is ridiculous. To go hunting where the outcome is torture is debasing to both species.

I fish for the table then go home. I release all unwanted fish and that includes fish of any great age like big bream and EP's (the fuggers have got personality and some of them are someones pet), big breeders, tiddlers and all those that taste like crap. I hate trebles because of the damage they do and go to the trouble of replacing them wherever possible with those Gamakatsu singles...no mean feat with those fiddly little Owner trebles on a SX40, but it's a lot friendlier on eyeballs and throats.

I think comps are likewise ridiculous and the sight of Team Berkley, Hobie and Daiwa in their dinky little uniforms burning around in their 140 HP bass boats with a plastic ziplock bag of stressed out upturned bream or bass has me reaching for the remote. Unbelievable. That grown men have been reduced to this.... what a fuggin joke.

If you believe in treating living things with a modicum of respect then leave them be. Can't remember where I first heard it, but the next time you are thinking of squashing a spider for no good reason, just remember that the japanese can't make one.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Varp is right! 140HP bass boats are totally dinky compared to the 300HP models. 
I guess they use the 140HP models here because in places like Tweed they're forced to travel at 4 knots in certain areas.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

varp said:


> Anyways....C&R is ridiculous. To go hunting where the outcome is torture is debasing to both species.
> 
> I fish for the table then go home. I release all unwanted fish and that includes fish of any great age like big bream and EP's (the fuggers have got personality and some of them are someones pet), big breeders, tiddlers and all those that taste like crap. I hate trebles because of the damage they do and go to the trouble of replacing them wherever possible with those Gamakatsu singles...no mean feat with those fiddly little Owner trebles on a SX40, but it's a lot friendlier on eyeballs and throats.


What a great post - you claim C&R is ridiculous, and that anyone who practices it is an idiot, yet you are happy to release your list of 'unwanted' fish, which includes big breeders and ones you don't like to eat. Whats the 'fuggin' difference? You're catching, or if you'd prefer 'torturing' fish and putting them back in exactly the same way as a regular C&R angler does with his catch.
Geez, I love reading blokes contradicting themselves.
I don't give a rats either way - if blokes want to fill the freezer go for it, if others want to release - good on them.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

varp,
i agree with most of what you say in my head, but i'm just addicted to that feeling of a fish fighting on the end of the line.
i cant explain it, some guys say they are addicted to the feeling of a golf club hitting a ball sweetly .
theres something about that feeling.
i agree the bass boats idea is a little extreme but the pleasure for those guys is still in "hooking up"

now given that i really enjoy this experience and i dont do it for a food source most of the time. what is one to do?
i could give the fish to friends and neighbours but i dont unless asked.
so i let them go.

i take your point on the trebles and i think its a good one.
i do feel that if your using plastics youre probably going to have a chance to release most of your catch unharmed.
bait , probably a lot of gut hooked fish in my experience.

painful to the fish, i'm not so sure, bream munch some pretty sharp oysters and to be honest a sharp hook probably goes thru the lip so effortlessly they feel no pain, maybe a bit of panic and confusion but being chased around by predators, thats probably the least of their worries.

i actually watched the AFC bass thingo at lunchtime and i thought it was damned good. 
team hobie seemed to be in a very fast hobie though.
i do agree, the only part i thought was unprofessional was the drybag full of fish being weighed at the end.

like the variety of opinions on this one though

pete


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Ok everyone people are starting to get off track and using naughty words, I think this one has gone on long enough.

So if you have already had a say leave it at that.

If you have something relevant to contribute feel free.

Any other Inflammatory comments will have consequences.

Cheers Dave


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Right now I'm eating a flathead and today I fished a bream on lures comp where the fish are released so I guess I enjoy both 

Cheers 
Stewie


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Grinner you got a dilemma, but one you are obviously happyish with, so fish on my son!!!

They live in probably the most brutal of all the bio systems on the planet. Have heard it said that the first creatures that emerged from this watery hell did so for a bit of peace....fuggin brutal place, so a bit of lip pulling probably aint too much to put up with in the scheme of things. They are still just fish and it's wrong to anthropomorphize too much about their fishy dreams, hopes and aspirations.

....however.... I can't fish beyond the plate. The switch that is my internal fishing trigger clicks to 'off' after I've got my feed. It just suddenly becomes pointless to go on. Got no choice in this....the desire evaporates instantly.

Fortunately I live in a piscatorially challenged state (Vic) so most times I can fish from sun up to sun down and still struggle to get a decent fillet on the plate. Bag limits rarely have to apply. Like you I am totally addicted to that tight line and that thumping mystery that is the other end. Love my fishing and can't get enough. Garfish are good for me....impossible to catch and eat too many so I can fish all day every day for the little darlins.

What pisses me off no end is where C&R is pitched as an end in itself. See this expressed in comps, T.V shows, magazines, charter boats etc. It is a perversion at the heart of fishing that's driven by the braggadocio embedded in the fishing industry. Fishing, hunting, veggie gardening....simple pleasures that only have true meaning when it's to fill your gut. ...the life of the table. It is the reason we traditionally go out and kill things. Plenty of nations have this at the heart of their culture and it was once at the heart of our fishing culture till it got hijacked by the industry. When you take the table out of the equation you have a gutted and twisted sport. Watching fat, bearded dicks on huge chunks of floating cash celebrate the release of their latest victim just makes me want to throw up. I just fundamentally can't understand why they do it.

While the bulk of the people who practice C&R are probably well meaning, it still remains - at core - a cruel, pointless and ridiculous thing to do.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Geez open your eyes a bit further, and you might actually see the bigger picture dude....
Years ago, catch and kill - that was the absolute norm.
Then bring in some science which showed fish stocks being depleted and not getting the chance to recover. Add to that some conscience of anglers who want to preserve their sport for future generations, and then factor in the greenie groups who want to ban fishing because 'its barbaric' etc etc.
The end result is C&R.
Without C&R having come to the forefront of fishing over the last decade or so, I'd bet my bottom dollar that we'd be looking at a shit load more 'no go zones' around the place, and a hell of a lot more restrictions.
I'm certainly not saying anyone has to 'like' C&R or the publicity it gets, but I would say they would do well to at least try and understand why it has come about.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Coming to a court near you?

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2010 ... 838936.htm

Dont be complacent - it would be extremely naive to think the Greenies are not looking for the same here.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

feral, thats fascinating about swiss lawyers representing animals.
class action against moretein perhaps.

**** sapiens do tend to be a bit homosapieno centric.
if you look at aboriginal culture they certainly had a far more intimate relationship with the wildlife around them even making them the main figures of their religious beliefs as did the egyptians.
judeo christian texts (from my limited reading) fail to mention the animal at all and have obviously been the basis for our way of thinking.
interesting that buddhism and hindu culture venerate the animal to the point of starving to death surrounded by cattle.
doubt the mcangus eaters would like that.

but i digress,
i really wanted to pick up on a point varp made about fish intelligence.

will look up the link to a marine biologist ph d from oz who has been studying this (i have his name at home).
probably far more intelligent then we realize.9the fish that is)
i think he did tests on bream escaping through mazes from trawl nets . within 15 minutes they had learnt the sequence. when retested 1 year later (with no familiarization done during that period) they again remembered the sequence. scored far higher than lab rats.

he also was able to show that larger snapper knobbies passed on knowledge of reef locations in an ecosystem to younger fish and that when the bigger specimens were removed , the school became a "rudderless ship" wandering the wasteland.

probably a lot more to learn about our piscatorial friends/dinner.

you do have a way with words though varp. i shant be able to watch rex hunt in quite the same light again.
gotta agree on the gar. almost as good as marlin fishing.

grinz


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

That's interesting about fish IQ Grinner. Keen to see more on that, though I've often suspected that some species are much more switched on than others. I was once told rays are very cluey with pronounced personality traits by someone that knew someone that lived next door to a woman who cleaned a house for a bloke that worked at the Melb. Aquarium.... 

Lawyers, advocates, parliamentarians.....representation for everything-else-that-cant-vote sounds fair enough to me Feral, but after the fires we had here last year I can never, ever vote Green. They may have their heart in the right place on a few issues, but their grasp on reality is pretty damn slim.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

varp said:


> ....however.... I can't fish beyond the plate. The switch that is my internal fishing trigger clicks to 'off' after I've got my feed. It just suddenly becomes pointless to go on. Got no choice in this....the desire evaporates instantly.


Varp, I hear where you are coming from but what happens when you catch an undersize fish? You naturally let it go, right?
Sorry to break the news to you old chap but you're a C&R fisherman too.... ;-)

Personally i like fishing for the thrill of the chase. Putting myself in the right spot, with the right bait/lure and hooking/fighting the fish is what spins my wheels - not eating the fish. Sure, I occasionally keep a few fish for the table but 90% of the time I don't and i happily release all undersize and most legal fish I catch.

If that makes me a bad or evil person then stop the planet I want to get off... :?


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

So you're a fish swimming along and you're suddenly caught by DaveyG. Back into the big blue you go!

So you're a fish swimming along and you're suddenly caught by Varp. One cut throat for you and onto the plate.

I know which fish I'd rather be...

cheers,
Cid


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Davey G ol mate - I must be living on another planet if the point I'm trying to make is so friggin opaque. 

The Topic is - "Catch versus Release"

I don't go fishing to let them go. I go fishing to eat. I catch and keep. Anything no good on the plate, too small or felt to be part of the larger picture (breeders) is (this is the confusing bit to some) released. I don't target big or small or inedible fish. I target fish for the plate. I am in the "Catch" part of the topic.

If you go fishing to let them go, then you go fishing for entirely different reasons to me. You go fishing to release them. You are in the other camp for strange people with caps on their heads that have ads for fishing tackle on them. You are proud to hunt something and then let it go for the thrill of it. You are in the "Release" part.

We are different.

....endy story....

8)


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

varp said:


> I don't target big or small or inedible fish. I target fish for the plate. I am in the "Catch" part of the topic.


Pffft - yeah righto then... :roll: 
'Target' what you want dude - you're still catching and releasing plenty of fish.
If you want to target fish for the plate, and maintain that C&R is for idiots, then do yourself a favour and put all your lures and hooks on Ebay and spend the money you get back on buying fillets from a fish shop.
Then, maybe purchase a small R.C boat or sub, and tie your line onto that so you can still enjoy the 'addiction of a tight line'...
Then you don't have to be an 'idiot' like the rest of us when you find yourself letting 'the wrong ones' go back, time and time again.

Plenty of other comments that could warrant attention, but to be honest, they are pretty 'Jesteresque'.
Laters.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Ha ha Fella's thats it slug it out!
While your all moaning and groaning and pointing the finger at each other the Greens are going around you, and neither of you will have much to worry about, coz it will all be green zones anyway!

The fishing gear will be up on the wall along side all those school boy footy trophies, a pleasant memory of the past.

You had either be willing to support each other to the hilt regardless of your difference of opinion on what you do when you get a hook in a fishes mouth, or you wont have anything to argue about. Unless of course your in court facing the Legal Aid lawyer appointed to defend the fish you cruelly and unjustly hooked in the lip with your barbaric weapon of fish destruction!


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

If I catch a beer there's no way I'm going to release it. I don't care what size it is, it all goes down the same way. Yeah yeah I know they all don't taste the same and some you have to add a little lemon or lime just to stomach (enhance) it.
HANG ON, WHAT THE HELL IS THIS THREAD ABOUT??????????? I'm confused :twisted:


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

just thought i'd add a little from dr callum brown who is a lecturer at macqaurie uni.

just read a few excerpts

heres 2 that were interesting.

marking little fish which live in tidal pools he learnt that the same little fish always ended up in the same small pools as the tide went out.
more interesting if you chased these little fish around in the tidal pool , they were capable of jumping blind from one pool and always landing in an adjoining pool.
ie they had a map in there mind and spatial awareness of which direction to jump in order to land in a neighbouring pool.
interesting that even such little fish had an intimate understanding of geography

when raising hatchlings in an atrificial protected environment it was estimated 95 % of the hatchlings were killed soon after release because of their lack of skills in avoiding predator.

however by getting just a few of the hatchlings and educating them in predator survival skills,and then putting them back with the farmed stock, the survival of the group went up quite markedly. ie these fish were able to teach other fish about dangers before their release.

thus one may surmise that if a bream has a bad experience with a nuclear chicken gulp , he may well be able to pass this information on to other bream who have not yet had the experience.

interesting stuff.
grinz


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Feral said:


> Ha ha Fella's thats it slug it out!
> While your all moaning and groaning and pointing the finger at each other the Greens are going around you, and neither of you will have much to worry about, coz it will all be green zones anyway!
> 
> The fishing gear will be up on the wall along side all those school boy footy trophies, a pleasant memory of the past.
> ...


 :lol: 
Mate, I'm more than happy (and have said it before) I do not begrudge anyones right to fish for the plate - I do it myself regularly - so there's no problem with the 'argument' of C vs R - and nor should there be.
What I do have a problem with is when you have someone ripping it out of at least half of today's anglers (and I reckon thats a pretty conservative guess), for doing something that they do themselves, and justify themselves with re-worded sentences that they feel exonerrate them from any of the 'perceived' wrong doing.
Its just painful to read, and for me at times, I can't help but pipe up and be a voice that I'm pretty sure a few blokes will agree with.
Anyhoo, its no biggy. He doesn't wear stupid fishing logo's, thinks we are idiots for being happy to C&R, so I'll assume he'll certainly never fish an ABT, which means that I'll probably never meet him......so basically there's not much point discussing the matter further eh? There's two opinions, two differences.... and the world keeps turning, and in the ground, these keep growing.....

;-) :twisted: :lol:


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Spooky stuff there Grinner. I'll look it up, though the more I hear and find out about fish and their behaviour the less comfortable I get.

...still....a blokes gotta eat.

I'm outa here now too....airs gone sour.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> HANG ON, WHAT THE HELL IS THIS THREAD ABOUT??????????? I'm confused


I agree so lets leave it at that. If you guys want to debate fish conginitivism start a new thread devoted to that.



> airs gone sour.


and this 


> He doesn't wear stupid fishing logo's


comments like this are pushing the limits of imflatory keep it going guys and you will be given a week in the bin to think about it.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

varp said:


> Davey G ol mate - I must be living on another planet if the point I'm trying to make is so friggin opaque.


Perhaps your own statements have something to do with it?



varp said:


> C&R is ridiculous. To go hunting where the outcome is torture is debasing to both species.
> 
> I fish for the table then go home. I release all unwanted fish
> 
> ...


So you tell us that C&R is ridiculous and that it is torture and we should leave fish alone but then you also tell us that you cant get enough of fishing and you release all unwanted fish ?? So yeah i guess I am confused as to why you don't think you practice C&R..???

Yes, i too keep a few fish but it doesn't 'define' the way I fish. I'm there for the sport, the battle, not to kill and devour everything that is stupid enough to eat my lure



varp said:


> We are different. 8)


It seems not all that different...we both love fishing and let (most) of our fish go free, keeping a few for the table.

peace love and mung beans. 8)


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

This thread no longer has anything to do with catch vs release, it has become a slanging match between a number of parties with differing veiws to see who can bait the other into saying something even more ridiculous :?

Let's not forget that this thread was started shortly after a young member (Tach3 - 16 years old) caught the fish of a lifetime ( http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=36651 ) and he obvisouly copped a fair bit of flack from the meat eaters amongst us for letting it go, and probably leaving him pondering a little moral dilema. He has since posted a serious question on catch vs release to the rest of this community, which has been turned into an absolute farce by people who think it is their right to criticise others for their own veiws on this divisive subject.

Do what you like with the fish you catch, and let others do so as well. Let's all refrain from the name calling and school yard crap and get back to fishing, whether you kill em, or let em go, who really cares, just avoid the negativity in future posts no matter how subtle you think you are being.

Kev


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Who would have guessed the direction this thread would go? :roll:

I C&R, I use live bait, I sleep just fine.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

It's got everything to do with catch and release Kev so pull your head in.      Few small diversions, but threads do that...no biggie.

First up peeps - apologies if the tone I type with comes across all narky. If you heard me rant in real life you wouldn't be so offended...harmless type that smiles a lot. My schtick on the page is a tad confrontational, but don't get all cut up over it....I don't.

Davey G - I've lost the will...can't go on....you all win. I'm a buying a big bass boat and teaming up with GregL to win the ABT.

Big thanks to everyone for showing me how best to climb up the ladder of fishing consciousness. Got a great view from up here!


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

This is one of those threads that comes up every five months and generally divides this community - we do what we do and we are better united than divided. Those that fish for a feed generally have to practice some CnR down to the laws of sizes and bag limits. People that fish CnR only do it probably through choice. The ones that I find really weird are those that fish but dont even like eating fish - now thats very strange indeed.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

varp said:


> Davey G - I've lost the will...can't go on....you all win.


Mate - please don't think I'm trying to change you or win the argument - I really don't care whether you eat everything, eat nothing or fish with a pink barbie rod and catch toadfish for sport. Whatever you want to do is totally cool with me (as it is with all other members) and this is not an arguiment about who's right (as I understand theres plenty of various opinions here).

I was however having trouble getting my head around your earlier comments (as it seems others were). Your initial post was pretty aggro - straight up abusing those who practice C&R yet then saying that you actually also released the majority of your catch (undersize etc). Theres a mixed message in there, and even though I understand you like to only catch enough to consume, I'm still confused as to why you don't consider yourself a C&R fisherman when in fact you do release most fish?? that's all..

i'm aware that often the written word comes across a bit different to how we communicate face to face. just letting you know theres no aggro here - just trying to work out what you were saying, and trying to understand where you were coming from with your earlier anti c&r comments...

Anyway, as I said, no biggie - do whatever you like, its all good. Over and out.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

do whatever you like, its all good

What about CnR in the nude - with maggots for bait ?


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

wopfish said:


> The ones that I find really weird are those that fish but dont even like eating fish - now thats very strange indeed.


Hey Wopfish if you're C & R what difference does it make. I play Rugby but don't like cuddling boys :lol:

I, like most on this forum, respect everyone's skills in catching their target species or whatever happens to jump on their hooks at the time as well. Since joining this forum, I have learnt a hell of a lot and thanks to all that post to help guys like myself learn.

When a post like this comes up everyone seems to want to measure up to show that there's is bigger and better rather than respecting why people do what they are doing. I personally will keep the odd fish to feed the family but really enjoy my insticts of hunting as well. If someone invites me fishing I follow their lead and keep fish if they do or release if they are as a show of respect for them taking me out and wouldn't blab either about a spot they had taken me.

Now here's my issue......I won't judge anyone until they pass judgement on me for my actions. If you want to catch and keep your bag limit, go for it, that's you're right and I'd never begrudge you for that. If you want to go out and enjoy the hunt and let the fish go, go for it, I myself enjoy doing that. Nobody should ever think that they are better than anybody else and you are absolutely kidding yourself if you think you are, we're all just different, we think different, we act different, we react different and we all need to accept that and learn from each other not try and make them feel bad for what they enjoy doing so long as it's within the law ;-) If you don't like the laws, well try and have them changed to suit your beliefs and better yet, if you have supporting evidence for your cause, all the better.

Keep fishing guys, we're all in it together 8)


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

tahch3 said:


> Hey Akffers
> I know the feeling when you catch a big fish and you have to think do i keep it or should i release it. I release 90% of fish, but i never keep the big breeders. How many Akffers practice CPR ( catch, photo, Release)?
> I let most fish go so that there will still be fish to be caught in years to come.
> So do u Catch or Release?


Above is the original post fellas....


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

> What about CnR in the nude - with maggots for bait ?


Nudes no good....warm them up in my underpants so they get all squiggly ...it's a win win there Woppie !!

Davey - Nahh...I gave in cos it's a tad exhausting trying to make my reasoning clear. I begin to start doubting myself. I know your not trying to change my ethics I just find myself banging my head on the wall so much I can't see straight....

Another go - There is a difference in being C&R for it's own sake and doing C&R as a consequence of nailing a feed. The former is pointless, the latter unfortunate, but necessary. C&R only, is pointless because if you love and respect fish or the fishery so much that you intend to release it, then surely you wouldn't subject them to unnecessary torment. C&R - is inherently contradictory in this respect and to my mind weird. C&R as a byproduct of getting a feed is not. The bycatch is not targetted. That is why I'm not a C&R only person. Am I making sense here?

By the by I found this in Wikipedia.

"Opponents of catch and release point out that fish are highly evolved vertebrates that share many of the same neurological structures that, in humans, are associated with pain perception. They point to studies that show that, neurologically, fish are quite similar to "higher" vertebrates and that blood chemistry reveals that hormones and blood metabolites associated with stress are quite high in fish struggling against hook and line. The idea that fish do not feel pain in their mouths has been studied at the University of Edinburgh and the Roslin Institute by injecting bee venom and acetic acid into the lips of rainbow trout; the fish responded by rubbing their lips along the sides and floors of their tanks in an effort to relieve themselves of the sensation.[6] Lead researcher Dr. Lynne Sneddon wrote "Our research demonstrates nociception and suggests that noxious stimulation in the rainbow trout has adverse behavioral and physiological effects. This fulfills the criteria for animal pain."

and this from Sweden

"Catch and Release fishing has been banned; instead fishers must now kill the fish immediately after being caught with "a sharp blow to the head with a blunt instrument."

The Swedes know stuff...even though their only contribution to the last 500 hundred years of civilization has been the cuckoo clock.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWV8lqTIAACNfgAAQUAPm0igAHIo///+wMADDYNU9TTEajTymmgae1E0bRPQIRR6mTIGmmgBoAAGg1TyTTUbITajAEZMAB1BBMbPQieO02TVILPZK8JQzOyLMeTozqQkGvznZAVmCO5anlNd04PURGTXTElFpOtv/bLf33pMaYI97y8yCmSEwiBOaIYZQ1noqQPtLYOv4jw8hqmqvSsC1FDr5Ia9jFAlP6UhrJHpEgTY1VaXQC8gjG7xhGpBjFtC1BBq8BcJnvlSwLSDqmgE4lR6EgCAEQJ4kGSQ9xWBhtGgzNaYy/i7kinChIL5LUmQ=


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Good one Red - finally something everyone might agree on


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

RedPhoenix said:


> And Caroline Winberg.


[/quote]
And measuring to the fork takes on a whole new meaning with Caroline methinks :lol:


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Ok, so I don't have a specific answer to contradict the scientists who inject the fish with acid and bee venom....
But, both those things are irritants that react with the nervous system, both in fish and humans.
Its not the prick of the sting that really hurts, its the after effect of the poison - so there's no surprise that the fish would be rubbing themselves to get rid of the irritation.
As was mentioned earlier, most fish that we catch, either eat other fish that have spines in their fins or on the gill plates, and also eat things like oysters, barnacles, mussels, crabs etc etc.
That would mean that the fishes mouth will quite often get cut or spiked by bits of shell or spines - so I really believe that its not necessarily the case that the hooks are creating 'pain' to the fish which is what makes them freak out and fight - its much much more to do with the fish having to deal with a force that is preventing it from swimming around as it is used to - and that does freak them out.
If the pain from getting spiked by what they eat really bothered them, then being the intelligent critters we are lead to believe they are, then one would summise that they'd be chowing down on worms instead of smashing oyster encrusted pontoons every time they get the chance.

Getting off topic I know, so I'll leave my thoughts on this issue for another thread.

In the mean time Varp, looking forward to riding with you in the ABT on a fully sick Skeeter with heaps of stickers. We'll have a ball.
Dude, I haven't been trying to be an arsehole about things, and I am now seeing where you are coming from.
You're still C&R though! :lol: 
Regards,
Smeg


----------



## SteveFields (Mar 21, 2006)

GregL said:


> In the mean time Varp, looking forward to riding with you in the ABT on a fully sick Skeeter with heaps of stickers. Smeg


Skeeter? huh? Re-think this pleeeeeeeeeeeeaseeeeeeeeeee......... It's Ranger Boats or nothing........I mean realllllllllyyy, would you switch from Miller Rods to Surecatch?


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Of course not boss..... I was being particularly ironic. 
Me love Ranger boats long time :lol: 8)


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

GregL said:


> Of course not boss..... I was being particularly ironic.
> Me love Ranger boats long time :lol: 8)


OOPS. The Smeg has been busted.  ;-)

Now, I think Steve takes his coffee black with 2 sugars...oh and after you're done, get back to sweeping those floors and polishing those mirage drives. :lol: 8)

Varp - your latest post makes much more sense and my feeble brain has now worked out where you were coming from (finally - whew!). Always good to hear from you. 8) Cheers


----------



## forbs (May 20, 2008)

I find this whole subject to be contradictory. Most of us lose money by fishing therefore our "fish catching" is more of a hobbie than a real need for food. It's a whole lot easier and for 90% of us a whole lot cheaper too buy our fish from a fish monger. So we are all willing to inflict "pain" (degrees of, who knows) on a fish, end of story. Justifying reasons for doing this is just trying to make yourself feel better. Varp i respect your opinion but considering you are of the believe fish do indeed feel pain your view is less justifiable than a person who believes fish don't feel much pain but practices C&R. If i couldn't catch and release i would still go fishing as it is my favourite hobbie and i like to eat fish. However I believe i am helping sustain a resource and at the same time i get enjoyment (however misguided) out of watching the fish go (most fish anyway).

Misguided maybe, but even if fish do feel pain i will live with the consequence that i cause fish pain and then i let them go. I believe fishermen can't take the high moral ground against other law abiding fishermen it just gets too clouded.

I also believe we should be able to have discussions like this on this forum as long as it doesn't get too heated. Look forward too having a beer with some of you one day no hard feelings. Maybe even some fish and chips 

Glen


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

forbs said:


> Most of us lose money by fishing therefore our "fish catching" is more of a hobbie than a real need for food. It's a whole lot easier and for 90% of us a whole lot cheaper too buy our fish from a fish monger.


I disagree entirely... And I also believe that this is a cop out response that has indirectly led to the growth of importation of cut price Basser, Vanemai Prawns, Chinese squid and NZ Hoki Fillets into Australian retail channels. This comment suggests that fish is a cheap and nasty commodity and that Australians who want to eat fish should be directed towards the imported 3rd rate crap that fills our supermarket shelves. In this country we have some of the best resources in the world but our fisheries send the premium local product offshore so that we can import CRAP that feeds a nation of idiots.

For me fishing fulfills an absolute need for quality food. I will only go to a fish monger when I've had an extended bad patch or to buy prawns or maybe some oysters.

The fact that fish may be cheaper from a fish shop is irrelevant. When I catch a fish, I always attempt to kill it as quickly and humanely as possible by my own hand. From there, I prepare it so that it meets my personal standards. The fish from the fish shop, no matter how fresh, never tastes as clean or fresh as my fish because a lot of it has been netted, freighted, allowed to die slowly, hasn't been bled and has been handled by multiple parties - That's the difference.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

forbs said:


> It's a whole lot easier and for 90% of us a whole lot cheaper too buy our fish from a fish monger.





spooled1 said:


> I disagree entirely... .


DAn - you live in an area where the conditions are fish friendly and there is an abundance of good quality fish and they are (relatively) easy to catch. Sure, If most of us lived up your way we too wouldn't need to go to a fish shop either.

However, reality for 90% of us (living in overcrowded environments with heavy pressure on our local fisheries) is that it IS easier and cheaper to go to a fish shop and but a few fillets if all we want is a feed. When we add up the amount of time we (poor city dwelling fishos) need to spend on the water to catch something thats worthwhile keeping it can stretch into several trips before we actually land a 'keeper'. Not to mention the amount of tackle we need to buy to actually chase those fish in the first place. If I weighted up the amount of money I've spent on fishing gear in the last 5 years v the amount of fish I've brought home to eat it would work out at about $300 a kilo :shock: :shock: So, yes, the reality is that buying fish is much cheaper and most certainly easier than the alternative. However its nowhere near as much fun (and that's the point - most of us fish for fun, not always for food)

I can see where you're coming from, and agree entirely that you shoud, 'catch you own' but for many of us that's not always possible, economical or practical...


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

Personally I would like to see a massive reduction in commercial fishing. 8) spend some money re-training commercial fisho's for re-employment in other industries and get them off the water.

Non Imported Fish (Premium Species) prices would increase, sure but thats not a bad thing at all in my mind. Make those who are too lazy or unskilled enough to go out and catch a feed pay for the priveledge and protect our local fisheries by reducing commercial netting. Netting is far too damaging to the sensitive marine environment, kills fish and other species indiscriminatey, and many, many under size fish are killed in the process. All so the lazy and unskilled can buy cheap seafood :?

If this was the reality the whole C&R debate would become far less on an issue, fishing pressure from individual fisherman (even if we all took home a feed) could never equate to the damage done by commercial fishermen.

For those who can't catch their own, let them buy the cheap imported stuff if they can't live without some fish in their diet!


----------



## forbs (May 20, 2008)

Fair enough spooled but for a lot of us it's a hobbie because we don't live on the coast and the price per KG for say fresh caught flathead fillets for me would be in the $100-$200 per kg. Probably more if i was too take in too account fuel, fishing gear accommodation etc. Again a majority of us fish as a hobbie and not as a necessity to taste the best fish available. Fresh fish, yep nothing like it. For most anglers though it's not the main reason we fish. I don't leave Canberra on a friday night for a 2 hour trip down the coast thinking i can't wait too taste some perfect flathead fillets. If all i wanted was fresh fish i'd get too my favourite land based platform at 6am in the morning, fish with bait and by 7am i'd go home with a couple of sea bream, black drummer, treavally or morwong. However my passion is fishing not eating fish. I will never kill more than i need but i will catch more than i need. I'm not dillusional about my reasons for fishing either are you.


----------



## DTB (Dec 16, 2009)

I cant remember the last fish I kept. Growing up trout fishing small streams down in Vic, you realize how important it is. Its a practise that has always stuck. Ok, saltwater fishing is different I grant you, but if you have a camera on board and steak in the fridge.... let it go for someone else to enjoy. Just my two bits worth.


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

What happened to the Varp of old, whose avatar was a kid on an upturned table planing along with an outboard on the back? Full of obtuse clever comments, but never stroppy!
You must be having a bad day old mate.
I hope things improve.


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

Sunhobie said:


> What happened to the Varp of old, whose avatar was a kid on an upturned table planing along with an outboard on the back? Full of obtuse clever comments, but never stroppy!
> You must be having a bad day old mate.
> I hope things improve for you.


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

Just in case you can't pick the difference in the 2 posts, I hit "quote"ïnstead of "edit"


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Gee, I think I'll just go fishing now.
David


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

This article gives the highlights of changes to the law in Switzerland in 2008, among other things banning catch and release fishing and use of live bait.
http://www.examiner.com/x-550-Pet-E...n-fish-flushing-and-provide-pigs-with-showers


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Good stuff and about time I say Feral. Bring it on right here, right now!!! In that link - Pigs get showers too in Sweden..... :lol: :lol: :lol: I love my bacon all glistening wet and sudsy...as I would that Swedish model Red....and Dodge you broke me up with this -



> And measuring to the fork takes on a whole new meaning with Caroline methinks


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

.....not here for a party, though I'm looking forward to knocking off the froth with GregL in a windswept Ranger...might get a few new tatts with some sponsors name to go with the new cap too  ....seriously though Greg, I've been in a few comps and it was a hoot and I know there's a huge slice of life that goes with the whole scene that's all good ...or goodish...and I'm conflicted on that...and the fact I am..I spose...technically...C&R...and I was begining to seriously doubt myself in the wee hours Davey G. I've not tried to nut out these thoughts before on paper and I was thinking it was all looking a bit spazzy, so glad I've kinda made some sense. I'm with you on the tackle to plate front too. Always tried to convince myself that these fillets were not costing us 300 bucks a kilo...but think your on the mark there. As Dan says (Howdy Dan!), it is the quality that counts. Money cant buy fresh flesh you've caught yourself.

...and not stroppy Sunhobie...not hugely...not like that prick Kraley anyways!

:lol:


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

varp said:


> I've always considered C&R as completely stupid and it is only ever practised by complete idiots. If you don't agree 100% then you are a idiot.


Love this type of thread, same old names pop up... I often wonder if the first 5-10 comments are really all that's worth reading, once the baiters set their trap's, and the preachers start singing. Almost too predictable..


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> I often wonder if the first 5-10 comments are really all that's worth reading


YES


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I get the point from Forbs and DaveyG about people not having the access to more abundant fish stocks and agree that city dwellers don't have as many fresh fish access opportunities. Even though that is the case, they should still elect to purchase the Australian seafood product and express dissatisfaction toward our politicians for allowing too much of our premium seafood resources to end up overseas. A lot of Australian citizens are denied a premium product mainly due to greed and Government stupidity. Instead they are expected to feast on imported rubbish at a cut price.


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

Hey Dan,
Why do you think that Australian Seafood exporters go to the trouble of sending our premium product overseas?
They get more money for it..end of story!
We can keep it here if we want to pay for it, but obviously, the average Aussie is happy to eat cheaper imported seafood, rather than pay the going rate for the home-grown equivalent.
Seems ridiculous, but thats market force at work.


----------



## Anzacpride (Jan 9, 2009)

Just a little point to those who think fish dont feel pain-

I regularly wake up in a very painfull state after consuming to much Coopers, Yet It hasn yet stopped me from doing it again and again(the only thing that may stop me is the wrath of she who must be obeyed).
Maybe fish are the same, 
It may hurt but its worth the pain

Cheers Dan


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

That's possibly the worst analogy I have ever heard in my life.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

koich said:


> That's possibly the worst analogy I have ever heard in my life.


i think it is an insult to the word 'analogy'


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

koich said:


> That's possibly the worst analogy I have ever heard in my life.


+ 1


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

That's a crack up! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Imaddictedtofishing (Nov 28, 2007)

I don't know if someone has already said it but keeping fish should be fine if the bag limits went down. No one needs 20 bream or 20 whiting. Its bloody stupid.


----------



## bfc (May 15, 2009)

If you want to eat it and it"s legal eat it, want to let it go, let it go. Who cares, do what you want as long as your not taking more than you need or legally entitled to take.


----------

